# How much ABG mix?



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm about to buy some ABG soil from Josh's frogs. Just wondering how much ground 2 gallons of the stuff will cover? Should I get 3 gallons just incase?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what sized viv is it going in?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you ever have a question like this about one of our products, feel free to give us a call at 1 800 691 8178, or shoot an email to [email protected].

Generally, about 2 inches of ABG works well. You'll want to multiply the length of the vivarium by it's width, then multiply that number by 2. That will give you the volume (in cubic inches) of abg you'll want. Divide that number by 231 to convert to gallons.

(Length x Width x 2) / 231 = gallons of ABG you'll want.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe this will help too:

1 two gallon bag is enough for 1 10gal tank (enough for 2" of substrate).


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I bought 3 gallons just in case I run out, or I want to do something other then just lay it flat on the ground.  Can't wait to get it!

Thanks for that calculation Brinks!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I had some extra and use it for my iso bedding along with a bunch of crushed leaves. Not sure it's the most economical iso bedding but the bugs sure do seem to like it.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I just covered a viv floor measuring around 600 square inches. To get any worthwhile coverage (maybe 1.5 inches) took me at least eight gallons. I underestimated how much it would take and had to order more.

What I do is buy the commonly available components of ABG mix locally and the more exotic components online. Peat and charcoal (if you don't mind smashing it up yourself) are easy to buy in bulk; there's no need to have someone ship small quantities to you. Orchid bark is pretty easy too, and long-fiber sphagnum you could buy and mill yourself. Tree fern is really the only component you can't just buy at any old store.

My lazy approach was to have repotme.com smash the charcoal and mill the sphagnum and chop the tree fern for me, and I tossed in my own orchid bark and peat.


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I got my 3 gallons of ABG mix and it actually a lot for my small cage, I'm sure I will barely use more then a gallon. 

Anyways, how long can I keep the soil in the bag for? Should I mist it or something a bit? Or will it do fine just sitting in the bag for about a couple days..?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

It's just fancified dirt. Don't spray it and leave it in the bag. I'm sure it'll be fine as is for a long, long time.


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool... well, what should I do once I put it in the tank? Should I mist it then? Or should I only start misting once I start plating the tank? 

Thanks btw!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

If it didn't come pre-mixed you will definitely want to mix it up before using it. I moistened mine before putting it in the tank to see how it would lay but I don't think that was really necessary. If you're not going to have anything living (plants, bugs, whatever) in there yet you don't need to mist it or care for it in any way. It might not be a bad idea to start misting it, though, just to see if your temp / humidity is in the right range but it's not necessary.

And, no problem  I had a lot of these questions myself for my first viv not too long ago.


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks dude, I actually will have live plants in there, and I also mixed up the soil before putting it in there. I already have some mosses in there so I have been misting it. 

About how many times a day should I be misting the tank? Just enough to keep the humidity above 70%?


----------

